# Camping With Triplets



## Wingsfan (Feb 15, 2006)

We are planning on camping this year with our Triplets, who are currenly 7 months old. Any ideas/concerns we should be aware of?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Wow...I can only say GOOD LUCK WITH THAT! You'll amaze your camping neighbors taking three 1-year-olds camping!

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Besides the 3 sets of eatin, sleepin and poopin baby s? What Good memories you are going to have camping.

The only thing I can think of is you can t go to the other side of the house when one is crying. The fact that you are doing it is a testament to how you are handling 3 at once.







After you get past the work, what a joy it must be to have three smiley faces looking up at you.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi and welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congratulations on your 3 bundles of joy sunny

I am not sure what your camping experience is or what type of trailer you have.

My 2 cents.

1 - Make life as easy as possible for yourselves
2 - Trailer with bunk house








3 - Safety rails are a must, even on the lower bunks
4 - Some Outbackers have modded a bunk to a crib
5 - Enjoy every moment - they grow up quickly

We have 3 children 7,5,3 and have been camping with our trailer for several season, and a tent prior to that. Camping with a trailer is much easier for the parents. (Fridge, bathroom, bunk room make camping alot for fun for everyone). Less work means more time for fun.

Enjoy your camping adventure because it is worth it when see see the smiles on their faces.

Thor


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We first camped with our 3 month old, 2 year old and 4 year old in a tent, in the rain. We had a blast, except the part where my wife and her friend went on a midnight pizza run and left me with a squalling son.







When they got back, she claimed she didn't know, but I smelled "payback"....









Enough whining.....we did have a great time and I rarely remind her of that incident....I promise....

First, be super careful about the fire ring. Even if the fire was out last night, you could have hot embers in there. Watch for trip hazards around the site. Keep your eyes on them and keep them from grabbing who knows what and putting it in their mouths.









We used one of these Play Yards to keep them safe and confined for short periods (not sure if it would work for 3 7 month olds...)

Go with other families if you can to share the fun and get help with the little ones. You are embarking on a great adventure and I really encourage you to take the plunge. You won't regret it.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Take grandma along!!!

Then she'll love camping also.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow 
I couldn't imagine triplets and 7 months old yet
I'm sure you'll get plenty of suggestion from those with younger kids
Someone took the bottom bunk and made it into a crib/playpen
I don't remember who and when
All I can say is enjoy and have lots of fun

Don action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Any ideas/concerns we should be aware of?


Disposable diapers! And lots of them!!!!








And Baby wipes! Lots of them!!!!!








And room freshener! And lots of it!!!!!!!!









Have a great time. You're goinna love it. Sometime.









Mark


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

We started camping with our twins at about the same age. We have had fourteen really fun years since then.

When we told our Pediatrician our plans first she looked at us like we had three heads. Then she said:
Make sure they drink plenty of fluids if you are'nt changing diapers..............the're not drinking enough. 
The rest is just like home just with a great view and good food cooking on the grill.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

schrade said:


> Take grandma along!!!
> 
> Then she'll love camping also.
> [snapback]81773[/snapback]​


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I meant to say that I second the Grandmother idea


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Wingsfan said:


> We are planning on camping this year with our Triplets, who are currenly 7 months old. Any ideas/concerns we should be aware of?
> 
> Thanks for the help
> [snapback]81707[/snapback]​


A small inflatable 3 ring swimming pool. My son started camping at 13 months and this was a life saver. He enjoyed playing all day at the campsite in the small pool. While mom sat poolside drinking a margarita and reading a book. HAHA


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

schrade said:


> Take grandma along!!!
> 
> Then she'll love camping also.
> [snapback]81773[/snapback]​


That has got to be the 2nd best idea I can think of...Bringing Mr. Daniels along is the best idea...







(kidding of course!!)


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

For teething, my kids preferred Canadian Club to Mr. Daniels...smoother...


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

The vet I worked for used cold beer cans for teething... then he would drink the beer.



7heaven said:


> For teething, my kids preferred Canadian Club to Mr. Daniels...smoother...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Starting them out early, you got guts. Everything everyone said, plus remember to be very careful about everyones fires and the tire rings that are stokin hot. You might not have a fire going, but every camper in every site we have been in has one going just for the effect and for marshmallows. do not let them within ten feet of such areas. When my now 4 year old was little we kept him on a harness when out and about because he was so quick. you could get three and interconnect them and they will so each other down.

Purchase an carpet mat for the front of the trailer and when setting up place it on the ground to help with the cleanliness aspect. bring plenty of toys, snacks, and wipes and you will have a great camping experience as they grow older.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

nynethead said:


> Starting them out early, you got guts. Everything everyone said, plus remember to be very careful about everyones fires and the tire rings that are stokin hot. You might not have a fire going, but every camper in every site we have been in has one going just for the effect and for marshmallows. do not let them within ten feet of such areas. When my now 4 year old was little we kept him on a harness when out and about because he was so quick. you could get three and interconnect them and they will so each other down.
> [snapback]82178[/snapback]​


Worth repeating....I used to carry an old folding chair and set it on top of the ring if moving it was not possible. This way you also did not trip over it in the dark.

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

kywoman said:


> A small inflatable 3 ring swimming pool. My son started camping at 13 months and this was a life saver. He enjoyed playing all day at the campsite in the small pool. While mom sat poolside drinking a margarita and reading a book. HAHA
> [snapback]81867[/snapback]​


We used a plastic pool, not inflatable, the kind you buy at Wal*Mart. Easy, clean for the crawlers and they can't get out for the 1st year. just throw some toys is and it's like there playing in the living room.

Oh ya have wipes been mentioned, I'm hoping our son finally desides to potty train but there will always be baby wipes in the camper.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Oh ya have wipes been mentioned, I'm hoping our son finally desides to potty train but there will always be baby wipes in the camper.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]82185[/snapback]​


We'll carry baby wipes until they don't make them anymore. What a great way to clean up an area quick and then toss them in the fire.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
I really admire your courage!! I took my oldest son camping when he was about 4, and he loved it, though he slept with me. Don't know about how bugs (mosquitoes) are, in your area, but I'd check with the pediatrician to see what kind of repellant they would recommend, or use netting over their play area/pool, with some kind of lightweight frame. Also, if you're ever on the road, and camp near me, just bring one or two on over, and I'll take care of them.







They're so cute at that age!!!
Enjoy!
Darlene action


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, three at a time.









Just remember, when you get a headache from the crying, do what the aspirin bottle says, "Take 2 and keep away from children!"









Here's to years of growing up in the Outback!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> Wow, three at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFLOL!!!! I have to remember that one!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> do what the aspirin bottle says, "Take 2 and keep away from children!"


I have never made that connection, but how true!
Good one!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I really admire you for camping with three. Of course you already have 7 months of experience. Enjoy, make lots of good memories.

Rita


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> Wow, three at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if I take 4 and stay away from my teens if it would work









Don


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

The small pool idea sounds like a winner. Give them some cups and toys and they'll play with the water all day.

And yes, watch out for the fire ring. My daughter fell into the fire ring when she was three and thank goodness she had a thick-lined rain coat on at the time. We pulled her out fast and the coat was melted but she was okay. To this day, her brothers tease her mercilessly. But it wasn't funy at the time. Maybe a temp. play-yard fence should be put around the fire?


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Make sure you don't forget to pack your "Sense of Humor". Go with no expectations and you'll have fun. Perhaps with three at once this might be an everyday plan.

When they are a bit older a rubbermaid container of play sand and some sand toys along with the small pool will go a long way . Have fun we had both of our kids out in a tent shortly after thier first birthdays. The sooner you start them the more they enjoy it!! Don't forget the film, cameras and video/digital recorder if you have one the moments go by way too fast.

Happy Campin!!!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

happycamper said:


> Make sure you don't forget to pack your "Sense of Humor". Go with no expectations and you'll have fun. Perhaps with three at once this might be an everyday plan.
> 
> When they are a bit older a rubbermaid container of play sand and some sand toys along with the small pool will go a long way . Have fun we had both of our kids out in a tent shortly after thier first birthdays. The sooner you start them the more they enjoy it!! Don't forget the film, cameras and video/digital recorder if you have one the moments go by way too fast.
> 
> ...


the container of sand just put me over the weight rating of my truck.

jeff


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Camp with friends who love to hold babies


----------

